# Mossberg Super Bantam 3 barrel Combo 20ga



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Like new Mossberg Super Bantam 3 barrel Combo set. Lots of extras...sweet rig
$400. You'll need to do the paperwork. PM me please, Thanks


----------

